# Will we remember our sins in heaven?



## Moireach (Jul 2, 2011)

Will we remember our specific sins in heaven?

This is a verse to consider in your answer perhaps?

16That he who blesseth himself in the earth shall bless himself in the God of truth; and he that sweareth in the earth shall swear by the God of truth; because the former troubles are forgotten, and because they are hid from mine eyes.

17For, behold, I create new heavens and a new earth: and the former shall not be remembered, nor come into mind.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 2, 2011)

Not because we can't remember this life, but because we'll have a new, incomparably better life on our minds.


----------



## KevinInReno (Jul 2, 2011)

Honestly I think that's speaking more of the Blood of Christ and His full atonement, and how His perfect righteousness will shield our sins in heaven and make them forgotten in the sight of God - rather then stating we'll individually forget about our sins.

However there are actual biblical scholars here far more qualified then I to answer.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 2, 2011)

We will remember our lives and from what God delivered us from, but the sting will be gone. I even believe that the saints now see the earth and cry out "How long o Lord" for justice and that we will witness the destruction of the wicked and the judgment of the damned.

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------

If we praise Christ, the Lamb slain, how would we forget that slaying?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 2, 2011)

I think we must be able to remember our sin in some form. In order to worship the Lamb Who was Slain we must know why He was slain. It would seem silly to worship a savior when we don't remember why we needed saving.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 3, 2011)

The "remember" in view is not forgetfulness of the events but it is a way of saying that our sins are forgiven. The subject in view in the passage is God and not ourselves. The blessedness described is that our sins are forgiven and so they are no longer remembered in the sense of a debt that is owed in the form of wrath and judgment.

I've heard goofy sermons growing up (and I even think there was a "Christian" song in the 90's) that talk about people talking about former sins and God says: "What are you talking about? I can't remember that?"

The Omniscient God Who decreed the beginning from the end and can never change, does not have billions of blank spots in His knowledge because of all the people whose sins He's forgiven. Imagine how this could be. He might know that a man spent 30 years in prison but be completely unaware of the reason why the man was there. He might know that a person was ruined emotionally but have forgotten what specific sin(s) led to it.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 3, 2011)

“Though good works are important in the Christian life, when it comes to justification, good works are good for nothing. For good works don’t bleed, and without the shedding of blood there is no forgiveness of sins.” ~Graeme Goldsworthy

My guess is that we will have to remember our sinfulness in heaven, because we will forever be dependent on Christ for our justification before a holy God.


----------

